# Great Site



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

This web site seems to be starting to really take off and all the opinions are great. I'm starting to look forward to the differences in opinion that are going on here. Ie. priarie hunter and MResner. The different opinions have got me rethinking some ideas that I've had for a long time.
I've noticed some users (Resident and NR) are listed as guests. Just a suggestion. It's only $10.00 to be shown as a member. I'm sure the guys who run this site would appreciate it. Again, just a suggestion.

Some of the forums have not had many posts but will in the future. The fishing reports next winter will be worth 10 times the amount to join.

Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks for the comments. The site really seems to be coming along and Chris has done a great job. The discussions have been real thoughtful and I think some great ideas to improve hunting have been brought forward. Thanks again!! :thumb:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Chris, and Eric you guys have done a bangup job!!!! Keep up the good work. This site will be a hotspot I'm sure in the next couple of months as more people find out about it. This site is hundred times better then fishingbuddy.


----------

